# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  [VR] VTOL: les opticiens!

## Brice2010

En accès anticipé depuis le 3 août 2017 sur Oculus, Vive et WMR, ce jeu de simulation de combat d'avion quasi futuriste en VR de Boundless Dynamics dispose d'une très bonne cote et d'une communauté très active sur Steam. Genre de jeu pas forcément aussi accessible qu'un Ace Combat, il a été popularisé auprès du grand public par la série Fly Simulator. Prouvant ainsi la capacité des manettes VR à être très bien intégrée, la réalité du cockpit de ces aéronefs à décollage et atterrissage verticaux ( vertical take-off and landing VTOL) risque d'en bluffer plus d'un.




La maitresse d'école:

Au lancement du jeu, le joueur se retrouve assis dans une salle de briefing de l'armée de l'air. Bien pensé (et on devrait le retrouver dans de nombreux jeux), une simple pression de sa main droite sur un bouton de son bras gauche permet de recentrer son angle de jeu à la volée sans passer par les menus steam ou du casque. Le jeu vous permet ensuite, tout en anglais, de paramétrer pas mal d'éléments de jeux (disposition de l'hud, présence du vent, suppression de certaines collisions, ...) visant à ajuster la difficulté. Il faudra ensuite créer ou sélectionner un pilote faisant office de profile. Vous disposerez alors du choix entre 2 engins: le AV-42C et le F/A-26B. Le premier est donc un avion VTOL alors que le second est un chasseur bien plus classique. Une fois votre engin sélectionné, vous pourrez choisir le vol libre, le scénario (dont le début fera plus ou moins office de tutorial) ou les missions custom. Ces dernières, crées par la communauté, sont assez nombreuses et de qualité n'ayant rien à envier à celles de base.

A l'arrivée aux commandes de votre avion, le sentiments entre deux chaises est cependant très bon. Le cockpit se compose d'une trentaine d'éléments, ce qui nécessite donc une exigence de prise en main sans être de la pure simulation. Par exemple, pour pouvoir décoller dans la première mission, il vous faudra activer une dizaine de boutons (mise en route des moteurs, paramétrage de l'HUD, paramétrage de la puissance moteur, lumières, ...). Le premier décollage fait son effet: l'immersion est très bonne. Les graphismes, sans être époustouflants, sont de qualité. Le jeu dispose de détails, comme les agents qui se mobilisent au sol, ou les volets sur l'aile de l'avion qui s'activent à notre demande, mais manque tout de même de contenu. Les étendues sont grandes, et souvent vides.




Retirez l'antivol:

La prise en main est bonne. Inutile de vouloir intégrer son joystick chèrement payé: chaque contrôleur représente une main du pilote. Pour les boutons, un simple clic maintenu permet de le locker. Il n'y a plus qu'à effectuer le mouvement souhaité (haut/bas, gauche/droite, rotation, ...) pour l'activer. Concernant le joystick de contrôle et le panel d'accélération, un clic permet de locker sa main dessus après avoir mis la manette dans la bonne position (debout pour le joystick de contrôle par exemple qui est alors utilisé en pivot). Le contrôleur se transforme alors en manette des gaz ou en joystick. Des réglages du fauteuil de l'avion comme de la position des outils sont disponibles directement en jeu (comme en voiture) afin de parfaire notre confort de conduite. Le cockpit dispose de plusieurs boutons dans la partie "auto-pilot" qui permettent de configurer les aides bien venues, comme l'aide au maintien d'altitude, ou la compensation des G.

L'avancée dans les missions du mode histoire permettra de débloquer des armes. Actuellement, aucun engin déblocable, mais c'est clairement prévu par le développeur. Les missions démarreront tranquillement, le temps de prendre connaissance de l'ensemble des manœuvres possibles, pour évoluer de missions de transport vers des combats air-sol et air-air. Les spectaculaires décollages et atterrissages à partir de porte-avion comme les ravitaillements en vol sont de la partie. La difficulté est clairement au rendez-vous, sans pouvoir tout mettre sur mon manque de capacité à piloter. Le passage du mode VTOL au mode avion classique se fait aisément, et convient très bien aux différentes taches qui nous sont confiées.

Au niveau audio, les bruitages sont corrects et réalistes. Des nombreuses voix ont été enregistrées pour les différents intervenants des missions.




Conclusion:

Pour 25,99€, il s'agit clairement d'un des meilleurs potentiels de la VR possible. Sur de bonnes bases, et pourtant très créatif, le seul développeur qui s'occupe du jeu ne peut pas progresser aussi vite que les grosses structures habituées au développement de jeux vidéos. La communauté est là pour faire progresser le jeu avec les outils qui lui sont fournis (l'éditeur de map et de missions), mais le reste devra venir du développeur. Un bon jeu pour ceux qui accepteront de prendre le temps de la prise en main!


Edit:
- on me souffle dans l'oreillette que j'ai oublié de parler de la gestion des commandes vocales aux alliés (en anglais) depuis windows 10 pour leur donner des ordres de combat

----------


## 564.3

Je confirme, c'est de la qualité  :;): 

Un bon compromis entre simulation et gameplay adapté au mode full VR (appuyer sur les boutons avec les mains, etc).
L'usage du manche à balais virtuel est un peu bizarre au début. Mais avec le système de réglage, lock, et poser la main, ça marche bien.

----------


## 564.3

Tant que j'y suis, j'ajoute quelques refs:

- l'article d'Ackboo dans CPC
https://www.canardpc.com/395/enfin-u...asquer-vtol-vr

- une page du forum VR où on discute du sujet et des alternatives
https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...-froid/page124

----------


## vectra

Ackboo m'a convaincu de l'acheter.
Reste à trouver du temps pour y jouer  ::sad::

----------


## Ornithorix

Ackboo est venu, je l'ai lu, il m'a convaincu.
Apres quelque heures de jeu, j'arrive a décoller, mitrailler, rocketer, bombarder  et tirer avec des missile avec laser, par contre la maitrise des radars /antiradar et le ravitaillement en vol pas encore.
Manque plus qu'un multijoueur pour faire des missions ensemble!

Edit:
Attention aux nouveau joueurs: les premières heure de jeu sont assez exigeante sur l'oreille interne (encore plus quand vous roulez en rasemotte) 
Il faut plusieurs session pour que cette sensation disparaisse. Dans mon cas par exemple une bonne une dizaine de session de jeu (entrainement/vol libre) étalé sur 1 semaine ou deux pour que je ne ressente plus les vertiges.

----------


## Sheraf

J'ai passé quelques heures à m'ecouter la musique de hot shots et danger zone en boucle, j'ai enfin reussi à atterrir sur le porte avion.

Par contre, après avoir fait toutes les missions de training du 1er avion (j'ai du passer 5min à survoler les cibles à degommer en vol stationnaire pour réussir), j'ai pas pigé comment marchait certaines armes.
Les truc guidés par radar là, j'arrive pas à les tirer. J'ai essayé des bombes aussi, j'entends un bruit d'un truc qui semble s'ouvrir quand je tire, mais rien ne se passe.


Y a des tutos qui manquent...

----------


## Ornithorix

Pour les tutos, faut mater les video youtubes. J'en avait regardé qui abordaient tout les aspect et il me semble que de sont des vidéo officielles.

----------


## 564.3

Un gros patch vient de sortir pour peaufiner le jeu
https://steamcommunity.com/games/667...77809022337417

Objectifs:
- continuer à peaufiner le solo pour sortir une version 1.0 d'ici la fin de l'année
- ensuite l'objectif sera le mode multi

----------


## vectra

Ultrawings est très sympa, mais limite un peu débile en fait.
Il faut grinder de la mission brainless pour atteindre des aéronefs plus intéressants: du coup, je risque de passer à VTOL plus tôt que prévu.

----------


## Sheraf

> Ultrawings est très sympa, mais limite un peu débile en fait.
> Il faut grinder de la mission brainless pour atteindre des aéronefs plus intéressants: du coup, je risque de passer à VTOL plus tôt que prévu.


Oui c'est très sympa à petite dose. Y a un coté pilotwing plaisant, mais les missions sont vite répétitives. Et puis c'est dommage le coup de la rocket sur le planeur. J'aurais preferé une gestion (meme simple) des courant ascendants.

----------


## 564.3

Ackoo a fait un stream sur VTOL VR de 2h aujourd'hui. J'ai regardé que le début, mais on sent qu'il partage sa passion.




Edit: bon ça y est, j'arrête de regarder j'ai trop envie de relancer le jeu… ça attendra ce WE.

----------


## Erokh

Au bout de 2 minutes de ce stream j'avais envie d'acheter le jeu aussi  ::): 

Les gens d'ici qui font de la VR ont tendance à trouver que la redac' est trop froide/timorée vis-à-vis de la VR, mais ce stream donne je trouve une grosse note d'espoir. Camarades, tout n'est pas perdu!! La Cause vaincra!!


A part ça j'ai été un peu surpris: le machin est plus axé simu que ce que je pensais. Faudra vraiment que je me le prenne un de ces 4. Par contre j'ai un peu peur: il est jouable sans accoudoir?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Au bout de 2 minutes de ce stream j'avais envie d'acheter le jeu aussi 
> 
> Les gens qui d'ici qui font de la VR ont tendance à trouver que la redac' est trop froide/timorée vis-à-vis de la VR, mais ce stream donne je trouve une grosse note d'espoir. Camarades, tout n'est pas perdu!! La Cause vaincra!!
> 
> 
> A part ça j'ai été un peu surpris: le machin est plus axé simu que ce que je pensais. Faudra vraiment que je me le prenne un de ces 4. Par contre j'ai un peu peur: il est jouable sans accoudoir?


Oui. In-game tu peux repositionner le stick si tu veux le mettre entre tes jambes IRL.

----------


## 564.3

> A part ça j'ai été un peu surpris: le machin est plus axé simu que ce que je pensais. Faudra vraiment que je me le prenne un de ces 4. Par contre j'ai un peu peur: il est jouable sans accoudoir?


J'ai pas d'accoudoirs non plus, ça prend trop de place  ::ninja:: 

J'ai ajusté pour poser sur les cuisses, c'est ptet moins stable mais ça va bien. Il y a une bonne tolérance dans le jeu.
Sur Reddit y en a qui avaient "bricolé" un support pour caler la manette aussi.

----------


## Hideo

J'etais passe sur le fofo steam du jeu y'a quelques semaines, ca commence a penser a integrer du multi  :Bave:

----------


## Brice2010

Le jeu a un suivi qui est juste hallucinant vu la team qui bosse dessus.
Les updates sont régulières, et le jeu ne fait que s'améliorer.
C'est pas à mettre entre toutes les mains, c'est vraiment de la simu', mais le jeu est vraiment bon!

----------


## 564.3

Ça faisait pas mal de temps que j'y avais pas joué et j'avais oublié des détails.
Je me suis refait les tutos hier, et ils ont été bien améliorés aussi.

Apparemment je n'y avais pas rejoué depuis que j'ai l'Index, et j'ai activé les doigts (pour faire des doigts d'honneur) et le stick. Ça marche nickel.
D'ailleurs le controleur en appui sur la cuisse c'est pas mal en fait, ça fait un léger renfoncement naturel pour le caler, par rapport à une surface dure et glissante.

Par contre je me suis planté comme une buse à un atterrissage de fin de la mission... plus qu'à recommencer.

----------


## Sodium

Hello les canards, est-ce que vous savez s'il y a des mods qui proposent des cartes pour faire le foufou ? L'aviation militaire moderne ne m'intéresse pas des masses, je préfère IL2 Sturmovik pour ça, mais quel pied de foncer entre les buildings, ça passera pas, ça passera pas, ah si ça passe  ::lol::  Mais sur les deux maps d'origine il n'y a pas vraiment de quoi faire.

----------


## 564.3

Ça y est, la version 1.0 est sortie  :;): 
https://steamcommunity.com/games/667...81190582488313

Un paquet de bugfix et d'améliorations. Il compte encore ajouter des tutos et missions, mais surtout commencer à bosser sur des outils pour la communauté.




> I will switch gears slightly to focus on developing the more community-oriented features. I've been working on a few things on the side that have been kept under wraps, so I hope you continue to follow along and see what's coming! Version 1.0 is just the beginning!

----------


## Ornithorix

Manque plus que le multi!

----------


## 564.3

> Manque plus que le multi!


Ouais en lisant entre les lignes il y en a qui pensent que c'est ça les _community-oriented features_. Le dev préfère rester évasif tant que ce n'est pas prêt, parce que ce n'est pas forcément gagné.
Ref avec aussi un post précédent sur le sujet: https://www.roadtovr.com/vtol-vr-1-0...h-multiplayer/

Faut dire que sinon il y a déjà le workshop pour les cartes et les missions, donc pas grand chose d'autre à faire. Peut-être pouvoir aller plus loin dans le modding.

----------


## Ngo Toumba

Salut les canards,
Je me fais plaiz sur VTOL mais l'anglais et moi ça fait un et demi et je loupe des subtilités notamment au niveau des configurations de touches. Par exemple je n'ai pas compris comment fixer une cible au missile air-sol manuellement à partir du HUD casque. 
Existe-t-il un récapitulatif des commandes en français ou en anglais ? Parce que dans le jeu, il n'y a pas de rappel des commandes à l'écrit. Je trouve par tâtonnements.

----------


## Hideo

J'ai vu passer un mod pour le multi (a l'occas de la 1.03 du mod) sur reddit.

J'vous laisse checker, j'ai pas le jeu  ::P:

----------


## Ngo Toumba

Bon, en fait, j'avais bien compris ( en anglais ) sur quels boutons appuyer, juste je n'étais pas passé en mode manuel ( pour pouvoir cibler en dehors du HUD ). 

Je commence à kiffer grave ce jeu et je pense que ça va de paire avec la maîtrise croissante des commandes...

----------


## hommedumatch

En attendant dans la queue pour acheter le Valve Index, je fais ma liste de jeux à avoir. Celui-la va en faire partie. Mon père est intéressé aussi. Il ne souhaite jouer qu'à des simulations.

----------


## 564.3

> En attendant dans la queue pour acheter le Valve Index, je fais ma liste de jeux à avoir. Celui-la va en faire partie. Mon père est intéressé aussi. Il ne souhaite jouer qu'à des simulations.


Celle là est particulièrement cool pour l'aspect manipulation avec les controleurs VR, avec de bons compromis à mon gout.
Dans le même ordre d'idée: Iron Wolf (sous-marin), Vox Machinae (mech), Derail Valley (train)

Sinon un bon paquet de simu prévues pour écran gèrent la VR de nos jours. Mais vaut mieux un ordi balaise.
Et dans tous les cas vaut mieux ne pas être trop sensible à la cinétose.

Sinon chouette avatar, t'es au taquet  :;):

----------


## hommedumatch

Le fait que les boutons soient gérés par la vr au lieu de raccourcis clavier, c'est ce qui nous plaît surtout. Cela a un petit coté manuel.

----------


## 564.3

Un accessoire qui peut être plutôt cool pour ceux qui ont une chaise adaptée (accoudoir où ça se fixe bien et à la bonne hauteur): le ProTas
https://www.protubevr.com/en/78-joystick

Et un retours dans une vidéo de démo avec le jeu de course multi des devs de VTOL VR.
C'est les mêmes controles, mais vu qu'on passe son temps à piloter au poil de cul près ça a l'air d'aider d'avoir un bon support.



Bon je joue plutôt au controleur classique vu qu'ils sont aussi supportés dans ce jeu, et de toute façon je n'ai pas de chaise à accoudoir, faudrait que je bricole un truc.
Et ça serait pas mal d'avoir quelque chose pour les gaz aussi.

----------


## 564.3

Bientôt un hélico en DLC dans VTOL !
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ck_Helicopter/




En passant, je n'ai pas testé la branche beta avec la version multijoueur, mais s'il y en a qui sont motivés on peut se retrouver un soir pour voir ce que ça donne.

----------


## Yo-gourt

J'achète!! Ah le mode multi est plus seulement un mod, chouette! Faudrait essayer en effet  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> J'achète!! Ah le mode multi est plus seulement un mod, chouette! Faudrait essayer en effet


Ouais et le multi est dans la branche stable maintenant que le l'hélico est sorti.
Comme ils disent dans les news "AH-94 Attack Helicopter and Multiplayer - Now Available":
https://store.steampowered.com/news/...68277053384664

----------


## Yo-gourt

Enorme l'hélico...j'y ai passé 1h30 à faire l'idiot avec. J'adore, ce jeu est vraiment un must have de la VR. J'y retourne dézinguer des cibles en practice.

----------


## Yo-gourt

Je reviens ici pour dire tout le bien que je pense de ce jeu  ::): 

Mon fils s'y est mis, un de ses potes aussi...on se fait des sessions Full metal Jacket ou Top gun, c'est très sympa en multi.
J'aimerais trouver du contenu de qualité, car pas mal de missions ou campagnes que j'ai téléchargé sont assez inégales. 

Vous avez des must-have?

----------


## 564.3

Je suppose que tu t'es fié aux retours du workshop ? Pas testé grand chose, et c'était il y a longtemps.

Sinon je suis passé sur le subreddit, mais ça ne discute pas beaucoup campagnes https://old.reddit.com/r/vtolvr/
Par contre il y en a un qui ne rigole pas sur la narration, je me demande ce que ça va donner https://old.reddit.com/r/vtolvr/comm...ce_actors_for/
Et sur une question un peu générique, divers ont recommandé Dynamic Liberation en réglant la difficulté selon le nombre de joueurs https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2785198049

Faudrait que je me remette au jeu à l'occase, d'ailleurs. Il y a une mission de la campagne hélico de base où faut être discret et rapide, mais je n'ai pas du trouver la bonne façon de procéder parce que je me fais gauler à chaque fois.

----------

